
Google CEO Larry Page says Facebook is doing 'a really bad job' - Pr0
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/17/3886988/google-ceo-interview-focuses-on-innovation-says-facebook-is-doing-a-really-bad-job
======
akindolu
I love Google and will always do. I have some fears for facebook though and
also Larry should try to mind his business. I will always prefer Google+ to
facebook but I just cannot move all my friends over. This could sound weird
but I would suggest Google does some facebook login and consume some facebook
open APIs but they won't because of arrogance and if they do out of humility,
I won't be shocked if facebook block them.

Anyway, long live Google.

------
taligent
Larry needs to focus more on Google and less on what others are doing.

Firstly their self driving car project seems to be pointless. Almost every car
manufacturer e.g. Ford, GM, Hyundai, Toyota, Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Volvo has
had their own project for years now and Volvo will be shipping as soon as
2014. Which raises the question of who exactly they plan to license this
technology to.

Secondly they need to address the lack of diversity in their revenue sources.
Whenever you have 95% of your income coming from one source (advertising) you
are going to have real problems. Facebook Search only needs to siphon 10% of
advertisers away from Google to induce panic. Which isn't that far fetched.

Thirdly they need to make a decision about Motorola which is looking like
being a terrible idea.

~~~
rachelbythebay
I came up with a "joke" a couple of years ago.

Q: What do Google and Facebook have in common? A: They both worry about
Facebook.

